# SS 12.04.14 - Haydn #103 "The Drumroll"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony #103 in E-flat Major, H 1/103 "The Drumroll"

1. Adagio - Allegro con spirito
2. Andante piu tosto allegretto
3. Menuetto
4. Finale: Allegro con spirito

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another milestone as we reach Week 40 of the Saturday (or Sunday, depending on when you prefer to listen ) Symphonies!

This weekend I'll listen to my old standby when it comes to Papa Haydn...
View attachment 39190


Antal Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice, but if you want great performances of the London Symphonies, you need to listen to performances by Szell/Cleveland (93-99), Bernstein/NY Philharmonic and Davis/Concertgebouw.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

This time for Papa Haydn I'll try:










Marc Minkowski, Les Musiciens du Louvre Grenoble


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A controversial set based on the reviews I've seen.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Just ordered these period performances of the London Symphonies by Kuijken and La Petite Bande from Japan.

There must be a drumroll in there somewhere.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

To hpowders:

I don't know.
I mostly use Qobuz's streaming service. They also have very good desktop/mobile applications.
From Italy no problem


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I saw it on Amazon. It simply slipped under my radar. Looking up radar repair.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Just ordered these period performances of the London Symphonies by Kuijken and La Petite Bande from Japan.
> 
> There must be a drumroll in there somewhere.


Will this do?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> There must be a drumroll in there somewhere.


Sure there is, on my disc in paired with 104!

I was just about to say that I was going to listen to Siggi Kuijken myself...









La Petite Bande u. Sigiswald Kuijken (Deutsche Harmonia Mundi)

It's running at the moment, very bouncy, very lightly smiling, I quite think Kuijken have understood Haydn's intentions perfectly (No boisterous romanticisms here at all!).

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ptr said:


> Sure there is, on my disc in paired with 104!
> 
> I was just about to say that I was going to listen to Siggi Kuijken myself...
> 
> ...


Of course there's a Drumroll in there, but it may be hard to find since I don't read Japanese. Will have to tape English translations to each CD jacket so I know what I've bought!!

I liked Kuijken in the Paris Symphonies, so here we go again!!

Good! I hate romantic mannerisms in Haydn. Some of Bernstein's London set is spoiled for me in that way.


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

GioCar said:


> This time for Papa Haydn I'll try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will listen the same version. Very nice


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

As per my usual when it comes to any of Haydn's London Symphonies, I'll go with Eugen Jochum with the London Philharmonic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

I already have the Davis/Concertgebouw, so for this exercise, I'm trying what I find on Youtube...





 (allegedly Bernstein and the NY Phil, but with Youtube...who actually knows?)

Listening now on headphones - slighter slower tempo - rather stately - for the opening movement, and without the 'skip' that Davis brings to it. Second movement, I quite like the solo violin section, but in the third, the orchestra stomps round in a sulk, rather than dances a minuet. It's offending my ears and I'll have to go back to Davis now!

Ahhh! Blessed relief!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Going BIG band for this one


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Bernstein & NY Phil


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

The Drumroll! I only have one version of it, but it is very good imo:

Günther Herbig, Dresdner Philharmonie









What a masterful introduction. Some of the greatest classical ever written, imo.

Herbig has a very slick, clean orchestral tone and generally chooses pretty quick tempi. The winds sound excellent in the recording, very bright and joyous.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm going to need to listen to this before next Saturday, so as not to lose my track record...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mika said:


> Bernstein & NY Phil


Yes. They are excellent in the pairing of the Clock and Drumroll. Nobody does them better.

From what I hear, this sounds like tonal music.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

My apologies for belated listening.

*Haydn*: Symphony 103 "Drumroll", w. ACO/Harnoncourt (rec. 1988).

View attachment 39455


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> My apologies for belated listening.
> 
> *Haydn*: Symphony 103 "Drumroll", w. ACO/Harnoncourt (rec. 1988).
> 
> View attachment 39455


One should never apologize for having listened to Haydn .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> One should never apologize for having listened to Haydn .


One should only apologize for not listening to enough Haydn.

I'm waiting for all those apologies to pour in.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Haydn Drumroll.....Beecham


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

After listening to so many period-informed performances, I admit to having trouble listening to Beecham, but that's my problem.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> One should never apologize for having listened to Haydn .


Belated listening, yes. Preferably, it should be 24/7.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> After listening to so many period-informed performances, I admit to having trouble listening to Beecham, but that's my problem.


From related posts of yours I've read (this, and string quartets less vibrato), you seem to be moving or have moved in that direction...which is fine.

The Beecham Haydn Symphonies are very musical, but they are long-line and soft-edged. Though I appreciated the musicality by once owning, I moved on to things I perceive as being a little crisper, and perhaps exploratory...such as St. Luke's Chamber Ens., Hanover/Goodman, Baltic/Litkov, Cleveland/Szell, ACO/Harnoncourt.

Re SQs, Mosaiques Op. 20 is some of the greatest I've laid ears on. However, their subsequent Haydn recs. didn't seem as right as some others I chose.

As someone used to say, "Whatever floats one's boat." :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> From related posts of yours I've read (this, and string quartets less vibrato), you seem to be moving or have moved in that direction...which is fine.
> 
> The Beecham Haydn Symphonies are very musical, but they are long-line and soft-edged. Though I appreciated the musicality by once owning, I moved on to things I perceive as being a little crisper, and perhaps exploratory...such as St. Luke's Chamber Ens., Hanover/Goodman, Baltic/Litkov, Cleveland/Szell, ACO/Harnoncourt.
> 
> ...


I have some issues with QM's performances of the Opus 76 quartets. As one professional reviewer once wrote, "I have never found a completely satisfying performance of Opus 76." I know what he meant. I may go broke, trying!!!


----------

